# valbazen wormer and cats



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Has anyone ever had success (or failure) with valbazen as a wormer for cats and older kittens? I have valbazen on hand and would like to worm a few outside barn cats.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

11.5 mg/lb twice daily for 2 days

From this web page:
http://www.critterchat.net/giardia_fands.htm


----------

